# I Have Possibly Found a Breeder...



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, I was talking to a friend of mine, and it turns out her dad breeds mice for her snake to eat. Big problem right there, they were bred as feeders. I cannot, for the life of me, find any other breeders by me, there are no rescue mice, and she seems to be my only option(as if now). What would you guys do in my situation?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with feeders as long as they are bred under good conditions.
If you're thinking about adopting some for pets/to breed, I'd go see them. See how he keeps them and whether they're well cared for and make your decision then.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Yep, nothing wrong with it. Go see the facilities  Most likely he will have some combo of PEW &/or agouti, but you never know!

My feeder breeder stock are fairly sweet. Some don't like to be handled much, but they aren't bad tempered, just skittish. Some are super friendly, my original female is a darling & i've retired her for a pet & babysitter. I know there are other sole feeder breeders out there that care about their mices health as much as they can & some even know some about genetics. The major difference is that you'll find they are bred more often then fancy mice breeders do their stock.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I get quiet a few of mine from feeders, its interesting what babies you could get from them. considering I started off as a feeder breeder myself.


----------



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes try it! Most feeder breeders dont realise that mice have different coats and are fantastic, you may get a real good mouse/mice


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

For me it depends on what sort of feeder breeder that are, a good one will be breeding for health, one I've sold mice to is extremely fussy on the health of his mice as he won't feed any who had something to his reptiles, he also does not over breed his girls and gives them breaks. Then you get the ones in my option are bad breeders who treat the mice as a commodity they feed just enough to keep them alive and breeding, over cram there boxes, constantly over breed untill the does drop dead, health isn't important as they don't live long enough to know if they have a problem in the line.

If they treat there mice well and your not looking to show there a good option


----------

